# Cats back to UK - Problem at Vets



## SuziQ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,
I took my two cats to Mallorca four years ago, and in January this year I moved with them to the mainland (Malaga area). I was planning to return to the UK in June, but when I contacted my local vet e said I have to take the cats back to Mallorca to update their jabs etc. I said that the vet in Mallorca has updated their pet passports but he is adamant that I have to continue with the same vet, which I find quite ridiculous.
Surely this cant be correct?


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I have only brought cats into Spain--never taken them out-- but,like you, I find it very odd that you have to continue with the same vet to update jabs etc. Seems very unlikely.I think if it were me I would ring anther reputable vet practice for a second opinion !
Sorry not to be more help--but good luck with that and I hope you get them back to the UK with no more problems !


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like the vet is talking out of the wrong orifice, or he just doesn't want the work. Find another vet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It does sound odd. What jabs have your cats got? Are their rabies still valid? Cos it could be that the Mallorca vet didnt write the correct info on the passport??? I had a similar issue with my dogs (our previous vet hadnt documented the correct info), but my current vet phoned my previous one and cleared up the problem. Our problem was that altho my doggies had had their rabies jabs and we had waited the 6 months, the date hadnt been put on their passports, nor did we have the accompanying paperwork. A phone call sorted it

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Just change the vet lol. A pet passport is basically a glorified vaccination book here (bit different to the UK). As others said, make sure there is a valid until date next to the vaccination sticker, cause this will be needed when bringing the cats to the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What you have been told is not true.
I shall now offer up a silent prayer of thanks that we are lucky to have a vet who is caring, honest, genuinely loves animals and whose arm we have to twist to get her to accept payment.
She treats abandoned animals for free.
Her name is Lucia, her practice at the Diana Centre near San Pedro and I am applying to the Vatican to have her canonised whilst still alive as she truly is a saint!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Use another vet!!! After january they don't need their passports anyway!


----------

